# Chris Hemsworth surfing on vacation in Costa Rica - August 19, 2014 (32x)



## Mandalorianer (23 Aug. 2014)

​


----------



## Dana k silva (23 Aug. 2014)

Yhanks for Chris.


----------



## allanya1974 (24 Aug. 2014)

:WOW:

thanks so much


----------



## RKCErika (24 Aug. 2014)

Oh Chris - what's with the shirt? I mean really? 

Thank you!


----------



## Evelynn (18 Sep. 2014)

Holy Sh... *mjam* Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Gwenda (21 Sep. 2014)

:thx:for those awesome pics


----------



## Eldafinde (10 Okt. 2014)

Ooooh, tolle Bilder :thumbup: :thx:


----------

